# Fresco



## Rob

This is Sherwin Williams Smooth Fresco


----------



## PaintWork

Lookin good. Faux is pretty fun and neat stuff


----------



## PatsPainting

Got to say thanks for you guys posting up your work, after seeing what you can do, I wanna go get me some 4x4 sheets and try out a few things. I get asked quite a bit about faux stuff, I just say that's not me, go find someone else.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## RCP

It has been a learning experience for sure! Rob has spent hours practicing and I am way impressed with his results.
One thing I have realized thru research (and a hint from Bill) was that this should really be referred to as Decorative Finishes as opposed to Faux. This is relatively simple compared to the stuff guys like Roaddog, MTust and others do.
Look at some of the Faux here.
That takes tremendous skill and practice.

These are mostly different layers of materials, some are very simple.
We have been using all Sherwin Williams products and they have excellent displays, brochures and color cards available. Although the color cards don't really show the "depth" as well. And applying these on textured walls has been a challenge, especially walls he just painted a few months ago!


----------



## CliffK

RCP said:


> It has been a learning experience for sure! Rob has spent hours practicing and I am way impressed with his results.
> One thing I have realized thru research (and a hint from Bill) was that this should really be referred to as Decorative Finishes as opposed to Faux. This is relatively simple compared to the stuff guys like Roaddog, MTust and others do.
> Look at some of the Faux here.
> That takes tremendous skill and practice.
> 
> These are mostly different layers of materials, some are very simple.
> We have been using all Sherwin Williams products and they have excellent displays, brochures and color cards available. Although the color cards don't really show the "depth" as well. And applying these on textured walls has been a challenge, especially walls he just painted a few months ago!


 I am always very careful Chris to use the term "decorative" finish rather than faux. That is a very good point you make. Big difference. We do plenty of decorative finish, but very little faux.
I actually like the way some of the decorative finishes look over the textured walls. Here we have very few textured walls, but many times I will texture them first before doing some decorative work to enhance the look. Customers love it and it adds another dimension. The texture becomes part of the decorative finish. 
Looks great! Enjoying the photos. I should really start taking some pictures myself, but I always get so focused on the process, I never get around to the camera. I also think about so much of the stuff we've done over the past 30 plus years and wish I had been taking pictures all along. It would be some album! In someways it inhibits me from starting now. Thanks again.


----------



## Rob

Finished the the Fresco, have to a little touch up on some areas, like next to the molding.


----------



## Damon T

Hey Rob
I should probably shoot you a PM on this since this is an old thread. I have a wall of the SW high polish fresco coming up. I believe it's a four step process. While I haven't used this product before, I have done some decorative concrete finishes, so I have some experience with a trowel etc. 
Any tips on production rates for a finish like what you did? I just have one 30' wall, 8' high. Unfortunately there are a couple doors near each other, with about a foot of wall between them and above them, so that will be tight quarters. The rest is a nice open area. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RCP

Hi Damon, Rob got your pm and asked me to post a few links.






Blog post

And I am sure you have seen this?

Let us know how it turns out!


----------



## Damon T

RCP said:


> Hi Damon, Rob got your pm and asked me to post a few links.
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbplmtRcUpQ
> 
> Blog post
> 
> And I am sure you have seen this?
> 
> Let us know how it turns out!


Thanks much Rob and Chris!! I'll be sure to take some photos. I'm looking forward to this. I've taken several classes in decorative finishes, and this product actually seems really user friendly.


----------



## jenni

mo faux...


----------



## BrushstrokesInc.

Looks so easy on the sample boards, but doing it across a large wall, without it "burning" in sections, that's what you don't see how to do on the video. Practice applying the glazing, so it keeps the same tone across the wall. Work on a large 4x8 piece of gypsum. Good luck.


----------



## Damon T

I'm using the SW high polish fresco, no glazing.


----------



## Damon T

Finished the job with high polish fresco SW faux impressions yesterday. Wish I could upload photos with the iPad PaintTalk app. It went really well, especially when I started using the Purdy finishing trowels that they pair with it. Even easier than with my expensive Venetian plaster trowel. Really easy to use product. And no, I don't work for SW!


----------



## Masterpiece

That looks very nice....I saw SW's Dimensions 'paint' the other day in the store- retail was nearly $80/gallon though I didn't ask what my price would be yet...

I'm going to play around with either a gallon of the Dimensions or thin down joint compound to get the desired consistency and do a skip trowel type knock down and then paint/glaze....

Keep up the good work!


----------

